
Building my first mobile app – Part 1: Calm before the storm and tragedy - bsoni
http://captaindanko.blogspot.com/2015/05/building-my-first-mobile-app-journey-so.html
======
brudgers
Part 2: [https://captaindanko.blogspot.com/2015/06/building-my-
first-...](https://captaindanko.blogspot.com/2015/06/building-my-first-mobile-
app-journey-so.html)

Part 3: [https://captaindanko.blogspot.com/2015/12/building-my-
first-...](https://captaindanko.blogspot.com/2015/12/building-my-first-mobile-
app-journey-so.html)

